# Keen Dust Router Review. Above and below table dust collection



## thedude50

who makes it


----------



## ardbeg

Keen Products. http://www.keen-products.com/


----------



## thedude50

what did you get for 34 dollars just to boot or the whole hose set up?


----------



## ardbeg

It was the entire setup. Sorry if you are not supposed to set up direct links to items for sale, but this gives you an idea. This is to" amazon": http://www.amazon.com/Dust-Collector-Kit-Router-Tables/dp/B0045622RE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332501800&sr=8-1--not schilling for woodcraft.


----------



## thedude50

I think the devise is perfict for my trend table it is a great table one of the best tools in the shop it works a a full size or as a bench top by taking the extensions off the legs this is really a great table it isnt beautiful but it works very well


----------



## TechRedneck

Ardbeg

Based on your review I researched this collector and liked what I saw. I have a 3.5hp Triton dedicated to the router table. I sent an email to the company to ask if anybody had issues with the Triton, they replied promptly and said no, but if it did not work to send it back for a full refund.

Well I installed it today. I had to remove the plastic dust control housing from the router. The base of the router is thick but the velcro on the top of the cup was able to compensate. I already had a hose connected to the fence and dust port on the router so all I really needed was the cup and matching plate. The hoses provided were too short for me anyhow.

Above table bit changes are fine with the cup installed on my Jessem table.

I chucked a 1/2" straight bit , turned on the DC and ran a chamfer. WOW! NO dust or chips anywhere!

Next I tried a dado, a few small chips came out on the table at the beginning of the cut and everything else was sucked up. Some of the initial chips were sucked back through the freshly cut dado as I pushed it through.

This little gizmo rocks!


----------



## thedude50

Well guys Keen shipped me one free of charge for us to test the early results are very good we weill see how it hols up but the dust collection of the new unit is amazing so for right now I would have to say that if you have an open table this is a must in my case the whole thing was important to work with the giant router i have mounted way to big for a lift so I have the router razer installed in the router It too works very well and I love it my whole system has yielded a very strong variable speed router with quick above the table changes and now with a great dust collection system thanks for pointing this out my review will be posted in a few weeks as I always use products for 60 days before the reviews are written in case things dont hold up to norman use


----------



## ardbeg

Glad you guys have found it to work well thus far. I continue to be happy with mine.

Thedude: How did you get them to send you a free one? That is nuts!


----------



## TechRedneck

Of all the woodworking add-on's out there, I can't believe there is not more interest in this product…

I see Dude is planning a review of the product and has already tested it out.

I was planning on building a special dust cabinet under the table which would involve sucking dust down across the router in addition to having to open a door to access the router every time I wanted to do a bit change. With a dedicated Triton under the table there is really no need for a lift or collection box.

This weekend I had to do some modifications on my mini cyclone setup because the router was overwhelming it due to the increased amount of chips going through it. Before, I had a bunch of those chips ending up on the floor and the CV mini had no problems with the 60-75% it was able to pull through the fence and somewhat dis-functional collector shroud around the bit. Now it gets over 98% or better.

Some Pics of my setup below:


----------



## thedude50

Ardbeg I have been writing forhttp://thisoldworkshop.com for 16 years we have a good reputation about giving fair and accurate reviews. We also point out bu0gs in products to the MFG that they may not know exist this is because of production errors and we have saved several company's from having products with major flaws out on the market. It would be pretty difficult for a new woodworker to get them selves established and to build all the contacts we have to get tools sent for review some times they want their tools back sometimes they don't in this case once you mount it and use it you could not resell it. The cost of a unit like this is not very high and can be had for around 7 dollars at cost not worth shipping and re shipping so i get to keep it also it will show up in our new project videos and they will be credited as a sponsor in the videos so every time i use that router table trend and Keen and mussel-chuck and porter-cable get credit on the video for supplying their tools. when i use a drill press Powermatic gets a free add for it and so on

Thanks for finding this tool for me I do appreciate it. Also I used it for a few hours yesterday now all i need is to get a bunch of dust collection hose to fix the far side of the shop into the central dust collection site. I have it hooked-up to my biggest shop vacuum for now which i don't like doing I need a lot more hose to get her done.


----------



## thedude50

Looks good Tech you help make my point a bigger router with variable speed and soft start is a must in a router table . I believe your router has a built in lift right I had to add the router razor to my beast and am very happy with the results I was able to get with the raizer and while it is a modification i only use this router in the table I have 19 other routers to play with and don't need to pull this one out at all I am a little spoiled on the tool front I need a new Table saw though.


----------



## Rb12

Just wanted to through my $0.20 in on this Keen system. Deciding I needed to ad dust collection to my shop for a variety of reasons, I was having a hard time deciding how to address the router table. Found a few reviews on the Keen product and decided for such a small purchase price it was worth a shot.

Anyway, got it setup last week and ran some MDF on it to build some axillary fences and jigs. I am thoroughly satisfied with this product. Running a variety of depths of straight cuts, there was virtually no saw dust on the surface of the router table or floor. When I ran a t-channel cut bit, because of the direction dust ejection, the Keen system did not do as well picking it up, but still caught quite a bit.

I have it hooked up to a shopvac with HEPA filter for DC as a portable system.

Anyway, it was great to not have to vacuum up a ton of sawdust afterward and even happier since it is now part of my overall DC plan


----------



## MikeFromCanmore

It looks like the Keen company has gone out of business. Their web-site URL is available to buy.


----------



## wkearney99

Hey, fwiw, I just picked up one of these from Amazon.

http://amzn.to/2e2lECC

I've got it mounted in a Jessem Rout-r-lift 2 in a kreg router table. Works quite nicely. The tedious part was disassembling the lift in order to mount the acetate sheet that has a velcro ring. The velcro ring helps hold the cup tight under the table. The hard part was cutting neat curves around the collars for the lift posts.

No trouble at all lifting the router up enough get to the collet nuts with just the regular flat wrenches. Mine's fed into a Festool CT26 using hoses for their CMS router. I'm not using the supplied hoses or fittings at all as the Festool ones manage to fit. I went with those to get a better flow on the Y fitting instead of the supplied tee.

Anyway, once installed it works GREAT! Absolutely NO leaked dust, even when cutting MDF and hardboard.


----------



## TechRedneck

It's been a number of years since I installed mine, still working great.

If you can find one of these, I would get it.


----------

